# TC Electronic PolyTune App FREE



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

The Polytune App is in the iTunes store now and the first 25,000 copies will be free. Got mine, did you get yours?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I got one, too. Good freebie, thanks!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Got it now! Thanks


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

tcsupport said:


> There are no plans of an Android version at this point.


So unfair.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet! Thanks for the heads up, Ian! Got mine too!

This is actually really useful since I sometimes travel super light with just one of my TS9's in my man purse and have to rely on someone else's tuner


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saw it in use on another player's phone. I'm not that high tech. Seemed to work OK, but my clip on tuner worked faster.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Got it! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

sweet, thank you


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Seen this in the second thread.

How do you feel it works?
I find it flashes off fast?

I use it without pluging it in just with the mic in the phone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Honestly: haven't had a second to try it yet! Fired it up just so it'd been run once and that's it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I used it today to tune my guitar while watching the hockey game. Haven't quite got the hang of the polytune thingy, but it tunes individual strings just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably will work best with something like the Guitarbud from PRS Cables.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Probably will work best with something like the Guitarbud from PRS Cables.


Hey...now that's pretty neat...although I don't know how often I'm somewhere with my guitar and my iPhone and I _absolutely _need to record something, but still...having the option would be nice.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Got it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

